# Asked to use my painting as a logo



## Jamie Bonfiglio (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I'm new here and I'll do an introduction post separately. But I've been approached by a City official where I am to use my painting as a logo for their podcast.

Is anyone familiar with art licensing for something like this? I'm trying to gauge how to price this opportunity. I don't do logos, and I'm familiar with royalties, flat fees etc for licensing. This would be a flat fee kinda thing since they won't be selling the artwork on items. From a logo background, what's a good price to charge? 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## hanbot (Feb 7, 2020)

It'd help to know a little more about you: how long you've been working, how long the piece in question took, how did the city find your piece, etc.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

Did they offer to pay or have they stated/implied they want it at no cost to them? My suggestion is to ask them what it's worth to them/how much they are willing to pay, then go from there - a useful tool for sales.

A 'net search for art licensing provides a multitude of sites with good information about details.


----------

